# A new classical music fan!



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Today, I became a father; a son was born to my wife. I am overwhelmed with happiness. Oh, and I won't get mad if he starts listening to something else than classical music when he grows up... but, he, on the other hand, cannot stop me forcefeeding him with it his entire childhood!

Now, folks, BRING ON THE LIKES!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations on your wonderful news!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations! There's nothing like being a father. I raise a glass of herb tea in your honor!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your fatherhood. I hope you and your wife and son will share a love of music. Many happy times ahead!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Congratulations! Let the tribe of classical fans be fruitful and multiply


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Congratulations to you, your wife and new family


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Congratulations, Xaltotun. Make sure you spoonfeed him some Schoenberg and play him Debussy and Brahms as a lullaby. Don't forget to throw in some of that new found jazz in there as well for good measure. Just none of that schmaltzy sax stuff!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

that is wonderful! I am so happy for you.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Xaltotun said:


> Today, I became a father; a son was born to my wife. I am overwhelmed with happiness. Oh, and I won't get mad if he starts listening to something else than classical music when he grows up... but, he, on the other hand, cannot stop me forcefeeding him with it his entire childhood!
> 
> Now, folks, BRING ON THE LIKES!


He is Finnish so,

Brace yourself he is gonna buy Children of bodom T-shirts and tries to explain how great Alexi Laiho is in seven years.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Congratulations !


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Congratulation ! Being a father is happiest moment of life


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Xalotun, My most hearty congratulations to your wife, you and your new baby boy. As long as they are both healthy, that is really all that counts. What is your son's name, if I may ask?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Heartfelt thanks to all who have liked, congratulated and/or commented!

Samurai, his name is *Aeneas*, the hero from Virgil's epic poem. But classical music enthuasists might be more interested in the fact that one of his other names is *Siegfried*...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

"Hail you, Siegfried, victorious light!.."


----------

